# My Broke College Kid Introduction/Build Thread??



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello to all my fellow b6'ers just Yesturday I traded my gti and acquired a b6 avant! So as one build thread ends another begins :thumbup: Here was build thread for the gti from the mk4 forum http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ge-18yr-old-Kid-Build-Thread.....Lot-s-O-Pics It was tough to let it go but I have always loved avants. 

Anyways so a short intro of myself. My name is Matt and I currently got to school full time (hence the college part) and have 2 part time jobs (the broke part). Before you say mommy and daddy this, mommy and daddy that EVERYTHING in the build thread was done and financed by my own sweat and blood :laugh: :thumbup: Progress may be slow at sometimes but hang with me I will try and deliver :laugh: Now onto the car.... 

2004 a4 avant 1.8t quattro 6 speed!! Just over 145K on it (less than the gti) just had timing belt and a ton of other maintenance done within the past 4k miles. The car is in beautiful condition other than a scrape and dent on the drivers side front fender. Mechanically it seems perfect (though it may be a bit early) Interior is absolutely mint minus a tear in the drivers seat. But everything does work!! It is all stock minus a forge splitter dv, glow shift digital boost gauge and res/muffler delete (it actually sounds awesome suprisingly) 

Sorry for boring you with all that stuff...now onto the pics! 

Oh yeah it was a sign from God it snowed on my way home with it :laugh: 

The exterior could use a good cleaning in the pics too :thumbdown: 














































The damage :banghead: 














































Plans for the car.....who knows. I'd like to get some coils and other maintenance stuff out of the way for show season and I'll be happy...for a bit :laugh: Thinking about stage 2 tune in the future also, any recommendations??  

Well for now that's all I got. Feel free to check back for updates often. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

car sucks. kid sucks. i'm #1 :laugh::wave::heart:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> car sucks. kid sucks. i'm #1 :laugh::wave::heart:


 Word this guy speaks the truth  You'll always be number 1 :thumbup:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff Matt! :thumbup:


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice buy matt!!


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Word this guy speaks the truth  You'll always be number 1 :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my carrier pigeon


 :laugh: 

but in all seriousness, very excited to see your plans. typically don't dabble much outside of the mkiv forums


----------



## CraigerR32 (Sep 16, 2012)

You little sucka!!! Congrats my friend!


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

dublax44 said:


> Nice buy matt!!


 Thanks man...technically it was a straight trade though  



carlhuebner said:


> :laugh:
> 
> but in all seriousness, very excited to see your plans. typically don't dabble much outside of the mkiv forums


 Well maybe you should start:laugh: It'll be all over ig too don't you worry  



CraigerR32 said:


> You little sucka!!! Congrats my friend!


 haha thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

No bueno. Lowerit.


----------



## Andrewrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats man. Big fan of the new whip. Fix that fender and lower it and you're money. :beer:


----------



## mkIIIdub90 (Oct 3, 2009)

That's a step up:thumbup:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MK3 LUV said:


> No bueno. Lowerit.


 Indeed, very shortly  



Andrewrg said:


> Congrats man. Big fan of the new whip. Fix that fender and lower it and you're money. :beer:


 Thank you sir :thumbup: I'm working on it, insurance went up a little bit though  



mkIIIdub90 said:


> That's a step up:thumbup:


 I think so too. Thank You!


----------



## lusettiva (Mar 17, 2013)

Hell of a trade!!! 
And I'm lovin' the boost gauge, been planning on getting one for my A4 for awhile now


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

lusettiva said:


> Hell of a trade!!!
> And I'm lovin' the boost gauge, been planning on getting one for my A4 for awhile now


 Thanks man! Honestly I hated it when I first saw but now it's growing on me. It's very accurate. Coming from a new south analog its a big change. I think I'll get used to it quickly though. I love the car so much :thumbup:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the family, lemme know if you have any lowering/fitment questions.


----------



## nja4ga (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on the new whip. Wish I had an Avant. But nonetheless I luv my A4. Welcome and u should check out audizine.


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

marcdavis said:


> Welcome to the family, lemme know if you have any lowering/fitment questions.


 Thanks man! I will keep you in mind :thumbup:



nja4ga said:


> Congrats on the new whip. Wish I had an Avant. But nonetheless I luv my A4. Welcome and u should check out audizine.


 Thank you! I plan on doing a similar thread on audizine and fortitude :thumbup:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Thank you! I plan on doing a similar thread on audizine and fortitude :thumbup: 

Sent from my carrier pigeon[/QUOTE] 

Audizine is really good for technical/performance info, but between them and fortitude they aren't big on "vortex kids" as they call us ha. You'll notice there's a big difference in age/style range between here and there. I tend to stay over here unless I need actual technical advice...


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

marcdavis said:


> Thank you! I plan on doing a similar thread on audizine and fortitude :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my carrier pigeon


 Audizine is really good for technical/performance info, but between them and fortitude they aren't big on "vortex kids" as they call us ha. You'll notice there's a big difference in age/style range between here and there. I tend to stay over here unless I need actual technical advice...[/QUOTE]

Haha okay thanks for the tip :thumbup:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

Dude! This thing looks freakin clean! Congrats on the find buddy, can't wait for the day I can get a B6


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

mk4rida said:


> Dude! This thing looks freakin clean! Congrats on the find buddy, can't wait for the day I can get a B6


 Thanks bud! It's super clean :thumbup:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

i was subbed to your gti thread so why not to this one :wave: haha so did you keep those wheels yo were refinishing???


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I would love a manual avant, but I've never seen one for sale around here 

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

lbandt said:


> i was subbed to your gti thread so why not to this one :wave: haha so did you keep those wheels yo were refinishing???


Yessir will be appearing on an avant near you shortly  thanks for subbing!




TheTynosaur said:


> I would love a manual avant, but I've never seen one for sale around here
> 
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


I know I got super lucky to find it ha 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## sir_weston (Jun 15, 2012)

Subbed. Do werk buddy.! :beer:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Coils and some other goodies ordered this fine evening can't wait :thumbup::wave:


----------



## Ars4lan (Oct 19, 2007)

what'd you go with for coils?


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Ars4lan said:


> what'd you go with for coils?


They're called prosport, pretty much rebranded fk's. Not the greatest or anything but for my budget and purposes they'll be fine. They only sell them in the uk so I had my cousin who's stationed over there buy em and ship em stateside. Should be here any day! :banghead: I got some other stuff to throw on it too along with updated pics. Possible new kicks soon too :thumbup:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> They're called prosport, pretty much rebranded fk's. Not the greatest or anything but for my budget and purposes they'll be fine. They only sell them in the uk so I had my cousin who's stationed over there buy em and ship em stateside. Should be here any day! :banghead: I got some other stuff to throw on it too along with updated pics. Possible new kicks soon too :thumbup:


 Get the coils or monoblocks on yet?


----------



## 401wagonguy (Sep 27, 2011)

*i'm also curious about the prosports for my a4. they look suspiciously cheap....*

i've had rokkors on my mk3 vr which were similarly priced.... they were ok.


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

Coils are on. Not sure why there is no pictures


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

87veedub said:


> Coils are on. Not sure why there is no pictures


 Haha I know I know  ive been hella busy with school and all there will be a very lengthy update coming very soon. So far I am very happy with the progress of the car :thumbup:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## sir_weston (Jun 15, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. :wave:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

weezer93 said:


> Dead thread is dead. :wave:


 Funny guy. That will changed on Monday!! :thumbup:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Funny guy. That will changed on Monday!! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my carrier pigeon


 It better or else 









#beveryafraid


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guess what? 

I just gave your thread a second page woo:wave:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MK3 LUV said:


> It better or else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hashtags dont work on whore-tex 




MK3 LUV said:


> Hey guess what?
> 
> I just gave your thread a second page woo:wave:


 
Thank you sir!!! Somebody had to keep it living :thumbup:
Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Well I apologize for the wait but the update is here!! :thumbup: The car has come quite a long way in the leess than 2 months that I have owned it and I can't wait to see where things go from here but anyway, here we go! 

I wish I would've took more pics of the smaller stuff, but one of the first things I did was Lamin-x the fogs and borrow my friends euro plate to cover the bumper holes. 

I also, took the 5 panel wink from my last car and put it in, also did a the clear corner mod to give it a cleaner look :thumbup: 

 

Ohhh ya and I lowered it :laugh: 

With the rear perches in  

 

Removed the next day...ahh much better 

Here it is after I snuck it into Volksfest a local vw only show :laugh: 

 

Oh ya then the real fun began.... 

Got an offer to sell the rs6's off the car and I also sold some zauber monoblocks I had no use for. Ended up getting a crazy deal from a friend on some others so I jumped on it. 

18x9" all around Miro LM reps with 215/40's all around 

 

That brings everything up to speed as of today I'm patiently (not really) waiting for the ups guy to arrive with my crutchfield order I decided I needed an upgrade in the audio department for SoWo!! Also waiting on an order of lugs from bfi so I can put the 20mm spacers on the back. I'll keep it updated as things come. Thanks for looking and if you see me at SoWo don't be shy!! :wave: Here's some more pics for your viewing pleasure :thumbup: 

*If you wanna keep really updated follow me on Instagram!! @ mattieic3* 

Oh yah I made a homie depot lip too :laugh:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

damn i knew i should have went to volksfest  

but i better see you at sowo!


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> damn i knew i should have went to volksfest
> 
> but i better see you at sowo!


 Ahh It was alright it sucked I had to park in the spectators lot for most of the time  

Don't you worry you most def will!! I'm so stoked :thumbup:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Ahh It was alright it sucked I had to park in the spectators lot for most of the time
> 
> Don't you worry you most def will!! I'm so stoked :thumbup:


 what day are you heading down? and where are you staying.


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> what day are you heading down? and where are you staying.


 Umm thursday night around 10ish I believe and we got a cabin about 3 mi from town


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good :thumbup: I'm looking at a B5 avant and a B6 avant. Sub'd!


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

brew_daugus said:


> Looks good :thumbup: I'm looking at a B5 avant and a B6 avant. Sub'd!


 Thanks man :thumbup: Good luck with your search, let me know what you decide on.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Umm thursday night around 10ish I believe and we got a cabin about 3 mi from town


 Sweet. I'll be heading down Thursday night as well and getting there Friday morning/afternoon. And I actually JUST booked a room at the helendorf today


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> Sweet. I'll be heading down Thursday night as well and getting there Friday morning/afternoon. And I actually JUST booked a room at the helendorf today


 Procrastinators unite tomorrow, right?


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

MK3 LUV said:


> Procrastinators unite tomorrow, right?


 Hahaha shuddupppp! I had two or three different groups of people that offered me their floor, so I knew I'd have a place to sleep. But the girl I'm taking heard of someone that canceled At the helendorf so she called up and got the room.


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> Sweet. I'll be heading down Thursday night as well and getting there Friday morning/afternoon. And I actually JUST booked a room at the helendorf today





MK3 LUV said:


> Procrastinators unite tomorrow, right?


 haha wow we've had ours since Januaryish lmao 



carlhuebner said:


> Hahaha shuddupppp! I had two or three different groups of people that offered me their floor, so I knew I'd have a place to sleep. But the girl I'm taking heard of someone that canceled At the helendorf so she called up and got the room.


 ooohh get it!! :laugh: Glad you got a place, gonna be a hella good weekend. Might have to have you over for some cabin festivities :thumbup:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> haha wow we've had ours since Januaryish lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ooohh get it!! :laugh: Glad you got a place, gonna be a hella good weekend. Might have to have you over for some cabin festivities :thumbup:


 You don't have to tell me twice!


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> You don't have to tell me twice!


 :beer::beer:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

carlhuebner said:


> Sweet. I'll be heading down Thursday night as well and getting there Friday morning/afternoon. And I actually JUST booked a room at the helendorf today


HOW 

They sold out in November...I booked Super-8 cause I called back multiple times and they said they were booked. Well, damn... :banghead:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

How was SoWo? :laugh:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Seriously doe, what's up with this thing lately?


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

MK3 LUV said:


> Seriously doe, what's up with this thing lately?


His timing tensioner failed while he was down at SOWO. Someone from PA drove down with a truck and trailer and drove him back to PA. That's the last I heard...


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

87veedub said:


> His timing tensioner failed while he was down at SOWO. Someone from PA drove down with a truck and trailer and drove him back to PA. That's the last I heard...


 99% sure he rebuilt the engine and got it running again though.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

87veedub said:


> His timing tensioner failed while he was down at SOWO. Someone from PA drove down with a truck and trailer and drove him back to PA. That's the last I heard...


That's all I heard too, hope that Carl is right though


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

I wasn't going to post anything cause things recently turned to **** again :banghead: But since you're asking...The car was in fact rebuilt (the entire top end). I'll post a massive photo dump later tonight for your viewing pleasure. Anyways long story short, It's been back on the road for just over two weeks, I noticed the oil level seemed to be dropping regularly and within the past few days it's been misfiring like crazy :banghead: Then just yesturday oil was sputtering out the exhaust, compression is way low and I'm thinking the rings are shot or something. I started working at Ap Tuning so it's sitting there for the time being. It'll be towed back on sunday and I'm going to start ripping it apart...again :banghead: My dad just can't help due to work and I have so much debt already idk what I'm going to do. At this point I'm not sure If I'm going to be able to get it back together or not  Anyways here's how it looks currently


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow dude. I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> Wow dude. I'm sorry to hear that


So am I  As of now I think best bet will be to find a good low mileage bottom end and just reuse the head. Might be cheaper in the long haul


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

At least it still looks great. Sorry to hear about the issues though, good luck with getting them fixed!


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks. I'll work on getting some pics from the rebuild later tonight. It just sucks it was off the the road for 3 weeks already who knows how long it'll be this time


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Because I ALWAYS deliver  prob the biggest update of my vortex career. 

Some shots from sowo...before it happened 









The cabin :thumbup:





And it happened...



Got it home and then assessed the damage, no issues here 







Tidying up the bay a bit 







New meats showed up too



Then this happened



Got a real lip too :thumbup: 



Head finally came back and we started porting it :laugh:



Like a babies ass 





Then the rest of the parts came and the reassembly started..finally















There you go, you're now up to speed and it's broke again


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


>


 i don't know how i took me until now to realize that i was in the middle of your cruise for a little while on the way to sowo


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

carlhuebner said:


> i don't know how i took me until now to realize that i was in the middle of your cruise for a little while on the way to sowo


haha yah At the one exit we pulled off and you went past and I'm like omg could it be the real Carl Huebner!?!?! :laugh: But then you left...


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Well the build has begun! :thumbup: It's going to take me forever to save up for everything so it's going to be quite lengthy but it WILL get done. Anyway I got a killer deal on the block so I'm going bigger than I anticipated  Say hello to Project 2.0 stroker big turbo avant :thumbup: (I think I need a better name)

It's an 06a bored out to 83mm and it has a 92.8mm AEG 2.0 crank which brings the displacement to...2008cc's over the stock 1781 eace:
It came with a whole bunch of other goodies too arp main studs, etc. Basically I just need rods, pistons, rings and such and the engine will be good to go. I decided on the turbo set up also but that's going to remain a secret...right Carl :laugh: I got a few little goodies today too. Next purchase will be the rods which should take place right after waterfest. Goal is 300whp but I think with the projected set up I might be a little over, oh well. Stay tuned....and stay classy


----------



## 91montanagti (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck on the build bro if u need any help ill make the trip for you again gladly as long as ur mom has coffee waiting for me again


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

91montanagti said:


> Good luck on the build bro if u need any help ill make the trip for you again gladly as long as ur mom has coffee waiting for me again


Hahaha hey dude!!! :wave: I'll def keep you posted and I'm sure she will, after she's running we should make a trip to Va just for some bojangles :laugh: In case anybody is wondering this is the savior who hauled me and the car home from sowo after the incident :heart:


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

Good to see it'll soon be road worthy again buddy :thumbup: It's gonna be a freakin blast to drive once its all finished up :beer:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

mk4rida said:


> Good to see it'll soon be road worthy again buddy :thumbup: It's gonna be a freakin blast to drive once its all finished up :beer:


Ha idk about soon it all depends on money ha hoping it'll be done by h20 but who knows. But when it's done it'll be so much fun 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

Watching!


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> I decided on the turbo set up also but that's going to remain a secret...right Carl :laugh:


 twin gt3076r's with 3 intercoolers and a supercharger :laugh:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Assshole :banghead: at least you didn't mention the ls swap...

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you not gonna do a fwd conversion too? :facepalm: n00b


----------



## claud95 (Feb 26, 2012)

How exactly did you do that clear corner lense mod on the headlight? 
Love your car though man :thumbup:
I'm also a broke ass college kid :banghead:


----------



## andrew.k (Feb 4, 2013)

claud95 said:


> How exactly did you do that clear corner lense mod on the headlight?
> Love your car though man :thumbup:
> I'm also a broke ass college kid :banghead:


Drill out the tabs and snap the reflector in pieces, there's a DIY somewhere...


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Just what he said, check a4mods for the diy it took me maybe an hour to do. 

Not too much going on to update  Been working like a fiend trying to save some money. The engine is ready to be pulled except for disconnecting some trans stuff. Should be out tomorrow night :thumbup: I'm gonna say it right now, my ultimate goal is to have in done in time for H20!! (fingers crossed) :thumbup: Hopefully I'll be able to have a meaningful update soon, until then :wave:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

And so the money spending begins....few things headed my way shortly :facepalm:


----------



## sir_weston (Jun 15, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's a little update to keep people semi interested :laugh: 

Finally got the motor out!! :thumbup: Then discovered I need a clutch bad :banghead: so that'll be the next purchase 

 

 

Mostly useless crap pile 

 

The parts collection is starting to grow :thumbup: 

 

That's all I got for now, gonna start tearing the useful parts off the old block in the meantime. The clutch will be the next purchase then rods and pistons after that! Kinda doubting the being ready for h20 part, but I'm gonna try my best. I could care less how long it take I just wanna do it right :thumbup: Thanks for looking!


----------



## sir_weston (Jun 15, 2012)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess Wes is my only fan anymore...oh well :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> I guess Wes is my only fan anymore...oh well :laugh::thumbup:


 Wait no, i'm still here :wave::heart:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Yippee I knew I had some faithfuls  The B6 forums are so dead, should head back over the mk4 land :laugh:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Yippee I knew I had some faithfuls  The B6 forums are so dead, should head back over the mk4 land :laugh:


 Your like the only thing I follow out of the entire Audi section, LOL


----------



## claud95 (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree. The b6 page is very dead haha


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Indeed it is :thumbdown: 

Well regrettably made the decision to trade the wheels to free up some cash. We'll see what comes along


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Indeed it is :thumbdown:
> 
> Well regrettably made the decision to trade the wheels to free up some cash. We'll see what comes along


 Rockin some steelies until then? Or nothing because this car cant really do anywhere :laugh:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MK3 LUV said:


> Rockin some steelies until then? Or nothing because this car cant really do anywhere :laugh:


 That's what I'm saying no point on sitting on wheels I can't use, prob just get some stocks and a nice chunk of change. By the time I finish the car it'll be fall anyway, then winter ha


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

My goodies ordered :banghead: Hoping to part with these wheels soon so I can finish the motor


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm still following Matt :thumbup:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

87veedub said:


> I'm still following Matt :thumbup:


 Thanks buddy!! :heart:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Buy my Rimzos!!! :laugh: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tocks-cash!!&p=82769568&posted=1#post82769568


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Got an itty bitty update

The new additions to the parts collection:
3" Maf Housing and Clutchmasters fx400 6 puck clutch with 11lb lightweight aluminum flywheel!!! Used but not abused and only has less than 2k miles on it, got a killer deal on it.



Yesturday was a bittersweet day, the klutch's sold  Although now I have some extra cash to throw around so big things coming :thumbup: They will always hold a place in my heart though :heart:



My dad's forcing it out of the garage on sunday too  Gonna have to go buy some tarps to keep it safe. Hopefully the next update will be substantial. Thanks for looking eace:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Update coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

One clean wagon! Awesome build eace:

Sub'd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

EURO_DOLL said:


> One clean wagon! Awesome build eace:
> 
> Sub'd.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the support 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## swrt83 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kleen OEM+ Avant you have there Matt. Good luck with the motor.. I told you these B6's will bleed you dry haha


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

swrt83 said:


> Kleen OEM+ Avant you have there Matt. Good luck with the motor.. I told you these B6's will bleed you dry haha


Thanks man, that vag com will certainly com in handy :thumbup:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Update time!! Making some progress now, she won't be at H20 though  Hoping another month or so it should be buttoned up. Anyways, here's what's new.

Picked up some winter wheels, not too keen on the wheels but they are starting to grow on me. Got the wheels with Conntinental Extreme contact dws tires with less than 1500 miles on them, for $400. I couldn't pass that up. Specs are 18x8 Enkei EKM3 235/40/18 all around :laugh:









And the parts collection grew :thumbup::beer:





And the biggest news...







Got a cts 60 trim off a buddy real cheap so that's what'll be going on it for the engine break in period. I will be going bigger in the spring :laugh: The obligatory compaision shot...





I got all the old stuff torn off the old block and ready to go on the new one, hoping to have the engine pretty much assembled by the end of next week, but we'll see



Old 



New, should be one the stand tomorrow :thumbup:



Thanks for looking eace:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Matt, I love your Avant :wave:

And I like the wheels! makes the car look pretty mean :thumbup:


----------



## swrt83 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Enkei's rock*

Oh sh*t, I just realized you have the same one's that I got for the Subbie. That's my winter setup; I think I might even have the same rubber! Such a clean wheel, I like it!! But I have to say it, the EKM3's look better on my dark grey metallic Rex.. :laugh:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MK3 LUV said:


> Hey Matt, I love your Avant :wave:
> 
> And I like the wheels! makes the car look pretty mean :thumbup:


Ha thanks man




swrt83 said:


> Oh sh*t, I just realized you have the same one's that I got for the Subbie. That's my winter setup; I think I might even have the same rubber! Such a clean wheel, I like it!! But I have to say it, the EKM3's look better on my dark grey metallic Rex.. :laugh:


They're not my first choice but the price was more than right ha I agree they look better on the wrx ha I'm probably gonna plasti dip them for winter there's a few scuffs on em but it's whatever 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

holy balls. i leave vortex for awhile and your motor goes like 1.5 times and then theres a full build goin on haha looks good dude!! know who you'll be using for software yet?


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

lbandt said:


> holy balls. i leave vortex for awhile and your motor goes like 1.5 times and then theres a full build goin on haha looks good dude!! know who you'll be using for software yet?


Lol thanks, most likely Gonzo tuning or possibly UM 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff Matt! The new job must be paying well


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

87veedub said:


> Good stuff Matt! The new job must be paying well


Thanks dude and not that well ha better than my old jobs but still not great ha 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Its been months where are the updates


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Hahaha it's still a project man. There will be a mass update very soon  

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Hahaha it's still a project man. There will be a mass update very soon
> 
> Sent from my carrier pigeon


????? 



update?


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MK3 LUV said:


> ?????
> 
> 
> 
> update?




This is all you get until it's running 

Sorry for the crappy cell pic, I can't seem to locate my camera :banghead:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

ok


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Tfti 

Sent from my Carrier Pigeon


----------



## sir_weston (Jun 15, 2012)

Thread is dead a fuq :wave:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

i was gonna bump this last week, but i didnt feel like searching for it. you know, because it has no updates


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MK3 LUV said:


> i was gonna bump this last week, but i didnt feel like searching for it. you know, because it has no updates


Ha the car does still exist. Just haven't been haven't posting anything because of bad luck. I'm gonna start a whole new thread, I'll post the link when it's ready. For now here's a teaser


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: hope your luck turns


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I hate teasers, it just makes the wait harder


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

I hate teasers, it just makes me harder.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Matttt update!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

MK3 LUV said:


> Matttt update!!!!!!!!


I've driven in this car


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Mega update coming tonight...if I don't fall asleep


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Mega update coming tonight...if I don't fall asleep


you better


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Ha too much work. I got all the pics together though, I'll get something posted over the weekend


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Ha too much work. I got all the pics together though, I'll get something posted over the weekend


weekend is over buddy 

at least i got to see and ride in it in person though :laugh::heart::wave:


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Ha I know! Sorry, I was too busy maintaining it. It's at 22lbs now so it's a little different than when you were in it.


----------

